

Pairs of Celebrities Born/Died on the Same Day - sp332
http://blog.computationalcomplexity.org/2009/07/pairs-of-celebrities-diedborn-same-day.html

======
jacquesm
The weirdest pair of celebrity deaths is Mother Teresa and Princess Diana.

On any other day Mother Teresa's death would have been _the_ news item, as it
was it was barely a footnote.

Isn't there some variation of the birthday paradox hidden in here somewhere ?

------
satyajit
May be, don't die on Jan 1st as well. People are in hangover, and party mood
in general. They don't want a party-pooper! However, if you want to be born
(again!) on Jan 1st, you are most welcome ... join the party!

------
sp332
Favorite part: "What is the probability that three of the US presidents died
the same day? Prob=1 since they did."

